# Patching an orange peel textured ceiling?



## D's

Hey gang,

I normally stay away from texture but someone's asked me to do a repair and just wanted to confirm my technique.

Its a butt joint in a 10 year old condo that has bubbled up. The owners are repainting so want the defect repaired. I've scraped back 10" both sides and removed the old tape - opened up the joint, removed loose paper, and rescrewed - retaped with mesh and confil - coated with AP-

OK so far?

I'll probably recoat, sand, prime, and use the texture in a spray can blending back into existing texture to complete the job.

Is this adequate or am I missing something?

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## alltex

sounds good ,a good thing to do after you sand is take a wet rag or wet sponge and wipe the edges of the mud where old meets new to melt away the md lines.i think i can match better with a hopper. but cans work good too .I just did it today ,no sweat.


----------



## D's

Thanks,
It's only about 8 sqf and it's on the third floor so I'll save learning how to use the hopper for another day. I guess getting a compressor+hopper rig would be the next step if doing larger ones in the future.

D'S


----------



## Whitey97

It's going to save you $ in the long run. you'll have about 40 into a hopper and you probably have a decent enough compressor, hell for something that size, I use a 5 gal. tire tank. I think those cans are a waste. My .02


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

the orangepeel cans are okay......only for small small patches though....


even as small as 8 sf, id use a hopper. if you use a can, shake that b-tch real good, or its just going to be SO aerated when it settles.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

I think cans are sh##. They only work for a light orange peel and still don't really look that great. If you don't know how to match w/ a hoppper it's time to learn. Maybe not this job, but sooner or later you gotta. Just practice on a peice of rock or take your masker and mask a big square on a wall. And for patches I only use hot mud. That patch sounds like a four hour job at most. $300-400 and blaze outa there.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

A+ Texture LLC said:


> I think cans are sh##. They only work for a light orange peel and still don't really look that great. If you don't know how to match w/ a hoppper it's time to learn. Maybe not this job, but sooner or later you gotta. Just practice on a peice of rock or take your masker and mask a big square on a wall. And for patches I only use hot mud. That patch sounds like a four hour job at most. $300-400 and blaze outa there.


yea i agree, invest in a decent hopper. unless the patch is the size of a doorknob, cans will ensure you come back to 'fix' how the texture looks hahhaha


----------



## Anonymous Drywall

Last week I got a call from an irate homeowner. They had recently had their garage hung,taped,coated and textured. I originally bid on it and lost out to the local Handyman, unlicensed and uninsured and happy to give it up for nothing. You get what you pay for! Inconsistent texture, blisters, etc. This jackass sprayed the whole garage out of a can, 32 to be exact. Now that's cost effective. The homeowner wanted to know what I would charge to fix it. Needless to say I won't be getting that repair.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

Mushin Drywall said:


> Last week I got a call from an irate homeowner. They had recently had their garage hung,taped,coated and textured. I originally bid on it and lost out to the local Handyman, unlicensed and uninsured and happy to give it up for nothing. You get what you pay for! Inconsistent texture, blisters, etc. This jackass sprayed the whole garage out of a can, 32 to be exact. Now that's cost effective. The homeowner wanted to know what I would charge to fix it. Needless to say I won't be getting that repair.


did i read that right, 32 cans??????

...this guy used 32 cans for an entire garage?

jeez. charge this idiot high. its more trouble just to fix the handymans work.


----------



## Whitey97

don't those cans run like 13 bucks a pop? if so, that would be around $450 for the tex. alone. Something doesn't sound right there


----------



## Anonymous Drywall

The Homeowner showed me the receipt from HD and I think it was just a hair under $450.00. The scary thing is this is the third time that I've seen this done. The homeowner told me that $450.00 for the texture material seemed excessive, yeah no sh!$. These guys come in with a low hourly rate and tell the customer all they have to do is buy the material. Customer thinks that there getting a deal. So much easier to have it done right the first time.


----------



## [email protected]

Wagner is now selling a wrist mounted texture gun that sells for $100, so fast am on a waiting list.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

Mushin Drywall said:


> So much easier to have it done right the first time.


sigh...........and this, ladies and gentleman.......is our life story.

:drink:


----------



## Whitey97

yup.....


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Mushin Drywall said:


> Last week I got a call from an irate homeowner. They had recently had their garage hung,taped,coated and textured. I originally bid on it and lost out to the local Handyman, unlicensed and uninsured and happy to give it up for nothing. You get what you pay for! Inconsistent texture, blisters, etc. This jackass sprayed the whole garage out of a can, 32 to be exact. Now that's cost effective. The homeowner wanted to know what I would charge to fix it. Needless to say I won't be getting that repair.


 That is the best thing I heard all day....


----------



## igorson

D's said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I normally stay away from texture but someone's asked me to do a repair and just wanted to confirm my technique.
> 
> Its a butt joint in a 10 year old condo that has bubbled up. The owners are repainting so want the defect repaired. I've scraped back 10" both sides and removed the old tape - opened up the joint, removed loose paper, and rescrewed - retaped with mesh and confil - coated with AP-
> 
> OK so far?
> 
> I'll probably recoat, sand, prime, and use the texture in a spray can blending back into existing texture to complete the job.
> 
> Is this adequate or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks,
> D'S


You do right things since it is remodeling with knockdown texture
http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------

